# A glass of water with a splash



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all
This is my second graphite pencil sketch I've ever done. Trying to practice up on drawing techniques to help me out with my soft pastel paintings. I was hoping to get a 3d effect with this with the splashes of water in a glass comments and critiquing welcome. Thanks for looking.
Stever


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I think that you have drawn pretty well for a second drawing. I like the shading at the bottom of the glass especially. You can improve the picture by removing the edge lines in most cases. The glass is also not shaped realistically. You should include highlights to show the curvature of the glass and the drops.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

just said:


> I think that you have drawn pretty well for a second drawing. I like the shading at the bottom of the glass especially. You can improve the picture by removing the edge lines in most cases. The glass is also not shaped realistically. You should include highlights to show the curvature of the glass and the drops.


Hi Just
Thanks for stopping by. I appreciate your looking and critiquing my drawing and the tips
Thanks again.
Stever


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hey stever!

i want to show you a great website with a really nice kind of course for drawing fundamentals. just click on the learn link in the main menu and from there you can chose a lesson. its all free etc. but it will give you alot of knowledge and like its named - drawing fundamentals which makes tasks like drawing a glass of water go off much easier for you in time.

http://drawabox.com/

as for the water glass you drew - like just said pretty good for a 2nd try - less contur lines would have been swell 


/cheers


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

abt2k15 said:


> hey stever!
> 
> i want to show you a great website with a really nice kind of course for drawing fundamentals. just click on the learn link in the main menu and from there you can chose a lesson. its all free etc. but it will give you alot of knowledge and like its named - drawing fundamentals which makes tasks like drawing a glass of water go off much easier for you in time.
> 
> ...


Hi Abt,
Wow great site, I'm sure it will help out alot.
Thanks again
Stever


----------

